# Slob Campers!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My wife and I drove up to Strawberry Saturday morning for an overnighter and fishing trip. It turned out to be more of a drive than anything else. We drove up Mud Creek, Clyde Creek, Co-Op, Chicken Creek and Strawberry Road only to find every spot full of trailers and tents. 

We did not want to camp in the campgrounds around the lake this trip, but rather be "off road". There were plenty of campground sites available at $24 a night.....Maybe this is why so many people go "off road" camping. 

We found a very nice spot up Strawberry Road that we would have liked setting up our camp, but someone had recently vacated and left all of their garbage and beer cans, along with 2 fire pits that were still smoldering. They had dug several deep holes in the ground and covered them with sticks and weeds so either a vehicle tire or individual would fall in. Sorry, I didn't take photos of the booby traps. We were in a Jeep and I didn't have room to pack out any of their $hit. After that we ended up just driving home and bagged the whole camping idea.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Pretty frustrating! It is not that hard to clean up after yourself and pack out your garbage. Hard for me to understand how and why people do things like this.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what it looks like it was a bunch of teenagers or a group just old enough to drink. 

I see that all the time in the hills around where I live. They don't even camp but go for the party. Then if they do sleep it is in their vehicle.

It's sad that they don't clean up after themselves 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Yea it looked like a white trash trailer park over at Middle Fork this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

A lot of people everywhere and a few have no problem leaving a bunch of trash. Seems like the easier they have it the more they leave behind.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

They left a ton of trash in downtown SLC last night also. Idiots-O,-


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> From what it looks like it was a bunch of teenagers or a group just old enough to drink.


In my experience, a lot of the time it's not kids....its "adults" who should know better.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

The fam and I tried out to The Stansburys two weekends ago. Started up the 1st canyon around 5. After striking out up every canyon, after 10 o’clock I was seriously trying to talk the ole lady into just going home and setting up in the yard. We tried a last ditch spot and it happened to be uninhabited. We hauled home two huge bags of broken bottles, cans and the remains of a pickup full of half burnt pallets. 
This coronavirus situation this year has me pretty sold on not getting to know our new trailer till things calm down in the hills. Way too many people bringing home 1100 bucks on unemployment. The hardware stores are even worse.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Definitely not limited to one area.

https://www.ksl.com/article/46759308/campground-use-increases-in-pandemic-sparking-bad-behavior


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, when the off road camping gets shut down and the only place to camp IS in a $25 a night campground you wont need to worry about trash left and smoldering fire pits. I hope it never comes to that but I'm sure it will happen eventually. Hope not in my lifetime.


You'd think that the "tree cops" would make rounds and check sites for that stuff. I know they do on the Fisk lake range. I've had them drop off garbage bags on the trailer doorknob before.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> You'd think that the "tree cops" would make rounds and check sites for that stuff. I know they do on the Fisk lake range. I've had them drop off garbage bags on the trailer doorknob before.


There are actually very few tree cops, and their cohorts only work Monday through Fridays


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is the Forest Service even a thing these days? It's sure not like it used to be when the mint green trucks were driving around everywhere on the mountain. It's all American Land & Leisure these days. I hate going to the campgrounds, those A-holes don't even let you get your vehicle/trailer parked before they show up wanting your money. A bunch of grumpy "old" ba$tards anyway......


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Is the Forest Service even a thing these days? It's sure not like it used to be when the mint green trucks were driving around everywhere on the mountain. It's all American Land & Leisure these days. I hate going to the campgrounds, those A-holes don't even let you get your vehicle/trailer parked before they show up wanting your money. A bunch of grumpy "old" ba$tards anyway......


Geeze with an attitude like that no wonder you were out slumming it. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Those kind of people is why we bought our own place years ago. 
I don't have to worry about other people and their trash or attitudes. 
There is always a few that ruin it for everyone. 

I do miss some of the spots I used to camp at back in the day. 
But our cabin is comfortable and cozy, and I don't have to clean up other people's messes. 
Mine are bad enough. 8)

The hunting is pretty good, and I have agreements with some people around us that........
You can play on mine, if I can play on yours.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I too have a place although I have a county road that cuts a corner so get to deal with trash, people and attitudes on occasion.

On occasion it is nice to get out and see other areas. A friend and I try to spend a week or two every year exploring other areas of this beautiful state. Along with friends and family putting in for different hunts all over the state I've been lucky to experience a lot of it.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've seen it as well. A lot more people than usual. I think this is a multifaceted in cause.


1. Lot of city folk, or people who are not the backcountry types. I've seen a few idiot's who have left their calling card in the form of a vehicle off an embankment, AND in a river. That tells me they don't know how to drive roads that aren't paved. As I'm sure many here know, a lot of roads have a completely different personality when wet.


2. People locked up from pandemic.. see city folk. People who don't normally camp, and there LOTS of them in the local mountains now. I can't count the number of cheap walmart tents I saw this weekend.


3. Lots more people from out of state in Utah, or have moved to Utah. More to the point, In my opinion, Californian's are slobs, and we've alot more of them here now. California is littered with trash. I have the misfortune of having to go there on a near annual basis, and the amount of trash those people leave behind them is VERY NOTICEABLE. We've enough of them here now, to trash Utah enough to make themselves noticed.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

It is so disheartening. I hit Middle Fork WMA alot and am appalled at the trash I see there. How hard is it to take your garbage with you? Or at the least, just burn the paper stuff. If people leave trash like this outside, imagine what their houses look like.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If people leave trash like this outside, imagine what their houses look like.

I'd wager that most of those people rent anyway. Landlords, or as I call some - "Slumlords", live out of state and never see their "investment" property being trashed.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I see a lot of 5th wheel toy haulers with 1 ton diesels and a SXS pull out and leave a mess.

Dispersed camping is not just for the disadvantaged or low income. There are a ton of people who have spent a lot of money on recreational toys that can't be bothered to pick up after themselves.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

middlefork said:


> I see a lot of 5th wheel toy haulers with 1 ton diesels and a SXS pull out and leave a mess.
> 
> Dispersed camping is not just for the disadvantaged or low income. There are a ton of people who have spent a lot of money on recreational toys that can't be bothered to pick up after themselves.


Agree! I'm shocked every time I go to Strawberry and see some of the beautiful 5th wheels they drag up those terrible dirt roads. Those trailers ain't cheap, triple axle 35+ foot long. Some of them are well over 100k I'm sure. Heck, I wouldn't haul a 10k trailer on some of those roads.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> It's all American Land & Leisure these days.


A.L.L. seems to be gone now. Its *Utah Recreation* now. They seem to have won the contract for running camps. White trucks, brown logo on the doors... and they are EVERYWHERE. I counted no less than 10 trucks over the weekend camping driving around.

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't run your dogs below Porcupine near the campsites. Toilet paper balls everywhere.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I hate it when people don't bury their crap. I often think the biggest slobs out there might be women. I've seen TP laying around camp sites, without any crap to be seen. Which means some female who never learned out to piss in the outdoors, wiped her ass after taking a leak. 



edit: and it's worth noting, they apparently piss right next to their tent, instead of going outside of camp. Probably had to empty their bladders at night and were too chickenschitt to go in the dark, so they went next to their tent. That is both slovenly, and unsanitary.

edit 2: Yes, I evaluate sign at every campsite I happen accross. I check fire rings for cold/hot ashes, what is laying around, tire tracks, boot tracks, etc. I like to see how recent a place has been used, and by whom/what if i can figure it out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

Just bend over and pick it up. If it's too heavy I'll drive down there and help ya haul it off.

.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I have, but only when there is no other place to camp. Picking up someones asswipe is not on my list of favorite things to do, but I have done it when I've had to. I keep a clean camp, and neither I, nor the wife, are enthusiastic about camping around someones asswipe.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A shovel makes quick work of the bum fodder. 

I usually always bring home a lot more trash than one or two people can accumulate. 

However picking up trash can come with some benefits. I picked up two nice knifes and a box of ammo one year. I have also found some Colman fuel, come-a-longs, shovels, axes, and a lot of other stuff as I cleaned up a campsite.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Our local canyon here in Tooele is a nice place. (Middle Canyon) You now have to pay a toll fee and a camp fee to use it. It was getting so bad up there the county had to do something to try and prevent the garbage and drug use. Several times a week locals would go up and clean the campground areas. So much garbage and drug Paraphernalia (needles) came out of that canyon. Sad!

I need to edit this post. Apparently this is one of the campgrounds up Middle Canyon today. Someone posted these on the Tooele 411 FB page....I guess it's still a $hithole even with the toll booth and fees.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Our local canyon here in Tooele is a nice place. (Middle Canyon) You now have to pay a toll fee and a camp fee to use it. It was getting so bad up there the county had to do something to try and prevent the garbage and drug use. Several times a week locals would go up and clean the campground areas. So much garbage and drug Paraphernalia (needles) came out of that canyon. Sad!
> 
> I need to edit this post. Apparently this is one of the campgrounds up Middle Canyon today. Someone posted these on the Tooele 411 FB page....I guess it's still a $hithole even with the toll booth and fees.


Wife and I used to go to Settlement Canyon years ago, caught some nice fish there, place started to go down real fast, and when my wife got a needle stuck in her shoe-- well we just quit going. Pity always seen deer there, was a nice little place.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

---------------


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I pick up the trash I run into. Clean up fire pits- I do not pick up fecal matter


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Packfish said:


> I pick up the trash I run into. Clean up fire pits- I do not pick up fecal matter


How about used needles? Plenty of those out here in Tooele's canyons......Along with dog food and dirty diapers. Yuck!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Myself and a very large gentleman made twenty something pick up a party years ago up LHF of the blacksmith. They left and we looked at the items and there were needles.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think if dumpsters were available people would use them. A lot of these public camping areas charge anywhere between $12-$50 a night, and more for groups. They can afford to have dumpsters available.


----------

